# Ping :/



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so for some reason my ping goes really high and sometimes the download speed even is bad. Im using a netgear router with 1 more computer connected wirelessly.

The router is like 2 weeks old and is one of the top notch ones, I also bought a new wireless stick for the other computer which is 150mbps but its only getting 54. Help please


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 26, 2010)

for general internet, you really dont have to worry about only 54 mbps.  95% chance it is your ISP, the other 5% is your computer doing something you obviously have no knowledge of.  As for your ISP, there is nothing you can do.  The farms they use at the gateway dont have any knowledge of the ISP.  In fact, the server farms probably dont even know what ISP they work for, and will forever be unaware that there ever was, currently is, or in the future will be, a problem.  
ISP = indefinite lost cause.

As for computer, do a scan, or check your currently open applications / processes.


----------



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

I have scanned and even reinstalled, Is tehre anything I could do by phonging Virgin or shall I show you a tracert?


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2010)

Start by giving useful info:


Country:
ISP:
Connection type:
Router Model:
Wireless Adapter:
Latest driver installed for WLAN:

Ping / traceroutes:


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2010)

Virgin throttle speeds if you download too much. It was causing similar issue's for me as well and had to upgrade to a faster speed.


----------



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

Country: UK
ISP: NTL
Connection type: Cable
Router Model: Negear RangeMax Wireless-N Gigabit WNR3500
Wireless Adapter: No Idea :L:L How to find out?
Latest driver installed for WLAN: WNDR3300 Firmware Version 1.0.45 If tis right? :L
Ping / traceroutes:

C:\Users\*****>tracert techpowerup.com

Tracing route to techpowerup.com [74.86.91.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2   779 ms   779 ms   738 ms  10.130.88.1
  3   913 ms   604 ms   406 ms  cdif-cam-1a-v111.network.virginmedia.net [62.254
.254.45]
  4     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  cdif-core-1a-ae1-0.network.virginmedia.net [195.
182.175.193]
  5    20 ms     9 ms    36 ms  brhm-bb-1a-as0-0.network.virginmedia.net [212.43
.163.109]
  6    20 ms    18 ms    19 ms  nrth-bb-1b-ae2-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253
.185.85]
  7    27 ms    13 ms    14 ms  nrth-bb-1a-ae0-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253
.185.117]
  8    29 ms    28 ms    29 ms  fran-ic-1-as0-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.253.
185.81]
  9   132 ms    58 ms    32 ms  cr1.fra003.internap.net [80.81.194.45]
 10    34 ms    35 ms    34 ms  ams003-fra003-2-cr1.ams003.internap.net [77.242.
206.221]
 11    44 ms    32 ms    47 ms  ams003-lon005-4-cr2.lon005.internap.net [77.242.
206.241]
 12   113 ms   113 ms   126 ms  bsn006-lon005-6-cr2.bsn006.internap.net [66.79.1
58.5]
 13   111 ms   114 ms   181 ms  cr1-cr2.bsn006.internap.net [66.79.147.13]
 14   111 ms   128 ms   159 ms  bsn006-nym009-9-cr2.nym009.internap.net [66.79.1
58.10]
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17   763 ms   769 ms   784 ms  phi004-wdc005-814-cr1.wdc005.internap.net [66.79
.147.18]
 18  1041 ms   761 ms   884 ms  cr2-cr1.wdc005.internap.net [66.79.146.202]
 19   880 ms  1038 ms   898 ms  acs007-wdc005-844-cr1.acs007.internap.net [66.79
.147.197]
 20   794 ms   744 ms   874 ms  cr2-cr1.acs007.internap.net [66.79.147.2]
 21   422 ms   337 ms   933 ms  acs007-dal005-841-cr2.dal005.internap.net [66.79
.147.190]
 22   643 ms   910 ms   952 ms  cr1-cr2.dal005.internap.net [66.79.147.185]
 23   824 ms   819 ms   870 ms  dal005-dalext1-846-core3.ext1.dal.internap.net [
66.79.145.98]
 24  1172 ms  1292 ms   882 ms  border3.tge4-1-bbnet2.ext1.dal.pnap.net [216.52.
191.83]
 25   687 ms   768 ms   593 ms  te2-1.cer03.dal01.dallas-datacenter.com [216.52.
189.30]
 26   922 ms   825 ms   940 ms  po2.fcr02.dal01.dallas-datacenter.com [66.228.11
8.182]
 27   854 ms   829 ms   747 ms  www1.techpowerup.com [74.86.91.2]

Trace complete.

Where it got Dallas from i have no clue

@DrPepper, were paying quite a bit for it already and getting rubbish.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 26, 2010)

its not the ISP fault its your wireless connection that is shite!


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2010)

ElephantJuice said:


> Country: UK
> ISP: NTL
> Connection type: Cable
> Router Model: Negear RangeMax Wireless-N Gigabit WNR3500
> ...



Where do you think the site is hosted...


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2010)

Do a more useful test:

ping bbc.co.uk -t

And stop it using control + c after about 8 lines.


----------



## IggSter (Apr 26, 2010)

Which virgin cable service do you have 10-20 or 50meg?

If you have recently upgraded to 50meg you may need a new cable modem (the 10 and 20meg ones cant handle 50meg)


----------



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok Thanks for the replys, were paying for 20meg and have all new equipment
Heres the ping test:

C:\Users\*****>ping bbc.co.uk -t

Pinging bbc.co.uk [212.58.224.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=223ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=135ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=423ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 time=275ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 212.58.224.138:
    Packets: Sent = 9, Received = 9, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 423ms, Average = 157ms
Control-C
^C

I really dont see how it can be this bad


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2010)

Now do a ping test to 192.168.1.1 and compare.


----------



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

Gzero said:


> Now do a ping test to 192.168.1.1 and compare.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\*****>ping 192.168.1.1 -t

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 8, Received = 8, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Control-C
^C

Could it eb the cables?


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would check to see if anyone has hijacked your router ... I bet some one is using a repeater on you.... check to see how many clients are connected ... also turn on mac filtering and set it up to require having a mac added to the router list to be able to connect.


----------



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I would check to see if anyone has hijacked your router ... I bet some one is using a repeater on you.... check to see how many clients are connected ... also turn on mac filtering and set it up to require having a mac added to the router list to be able to connect.



Ill try turning on mac filtering and the access list and come abck to you. Thanks


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2010)

Get on the phone to them and start bitching. That's what I did.


----------



## ElephantJuice (Apr 26, 2010)

No-one else is connected. Guess I will have to ring Virgin and have a moan.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe you should ping your gateway.  Or you could just assume it was the ISP like i said in the first place, and look for another isp?

When my isp was crap, there was nothing i could do to solve the problem.  I just had to wait for a couple of months for it to go away.

good luck with your problem either way.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2010)

ElephantJuice said:


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\*****>ping 192.168.1.1 -t
> ...



If you get a chance, try pinging bbc in the morning. If Virgin lack capacity in your area, your ping won't be as erratic in the morning when no one else is on.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I would check to see if anyone has hijacked your router ... I bet some one is using a repeater on you.... check to see how many clients are connected ... also turn on mac filtering and set it up to require having a mac added to the router list to be able to connect.



Mac filtering solves nothing, Mac's can be cloned. If you know how to hack someone's Wifi, good chance you also know how to get around Mac filtering.


----------



## Gzero (Jul 17, 2010)

sharimila said:


> I test the ping test here http://www.whoisxy.com/
> 
> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Request timed out.
> ...



You fail to understand what a ping test does and why we were using it in this thread. I'm not going to explain it since the OP seems to have understood what the results meant and how to take it further in his analysis of his internet performance (assuming they found the problem as they haven't come back for more help here).


----------



## Steevo (Jul 18, 2010)

His internal network is fine, the external connection is bad, either the modem is having to retransmit data, or the gateway on the other end is overloaded.


----------



## ElephantJuice (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys. We have found it its the walls in our house :/ I need to pull my computer out a little and then it all works fine Thanks guys!


----------

